# Breakfast: The Most Overrated Meal of the Day



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2012)

Breakfast: The Most Overrated Meal of the Day by Anthony Roberts For decades we’ve been told that breakfast is the most important meal of the day. To support this claim, study after study has been foisted on us, showing that people who eat breakfast have lower cholesterol, live longer, are less likely to develop diabetes, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

